# Big Brother 3



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

For those interested, Big Brother 3 is starting. Check out the inmates....I mean, house guests:

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother3/

Most of them are in their 20's and 30's.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Check out the inmates....I mean, house guests


:lol: 
That Tonya's pretty hot


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm... I love this show the first two times, mainly because you could watch it on the Internet 24 hours a day (although I hated when they cut away when people were saying something interesting.)

I see no mention this time of a live feed!

Guess its not "Big Brother" anymore.

Anyone know what the deal is?


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

There will be live feeds available. I have not yet seen any confirmation as to how many, but most assuredly, more than one. Presumably, 4 of them, just as last year.

It is still being streamed in the RealVideo format (unfortunately IMO).

To subscribe to the live feeds, either obtain the Real.com "RealOne SuperPass" for $9.95 a month (which includes BigBrother 3, CNN, etc - various streams) or wait for CBS.com to update its site to include an offering of a "BigBrother 3 Pass" which is ONLY for BB3 and nothing else, for $24.95 for the length of the entire show season.

I recommend http://www.bigbrotherlive3.com and http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com for those looking to get more BB3 info or discussion.

Edited to add:
I know it's annoying when the producers cut to the famous "FOTH" (front of the house) which is a method of providing you a live feed from the BB3 house, therefore giving you, to the letter of it, what you paid for, yet protecting privacy or crucial moments of "drama" that they want us to wait and see on TV. Largely, it appears BigBrother 1 wasn't affected by this - because nothing interesting happened :lol: (I watched it every day on TV, though.)


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I watched tonight. I really didn't like anyone. All of the women seem like a bunch of b!tches and some of the guys were a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree Karl. Seems like a boring bunch. I guess time will tell if anything interesting develops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

It's going to be hard for anyone in BB3 to top the Evil Doctor from BB2. He was THE master manipulator and liar...really fun to watch him do his thing.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Although, Josh certainly seems to be trying very hard to be Evil Will 2...sheesh...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Josh makes Will look like he was a good kid. 

I have been watching the live realvideo since last night. 

Gerry Reminds me of Kent from BB2 and Marcellus reminds me of Bunky.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

What's the deal with Josh lying about being a school teacher. That will come back to haunt him later, I believe. He's a friggin' waiter!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

The hot one is Chiara.... Tonya is hot but damn 5 kids......


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Been watching the live feeds. The veto has been done:



Spoiler



Gerry used his veto power on Marcellas and now Amy is up for eviction.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Gerry may have made a mistake by doing/not doing that (have to keep the spoiler intact)...

I tried watching the live feeds some over the weekend, but it kept timing out on my on my cable modem connection. I'd be able to watch for 5 or 10 minutes, then everything would freeze and real player would say "communicating 50%" or some other percentage, and then it would come back after another 10 mintutes or so...got annoying enough that I gave up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Gerry did make a mistake. I can't elaborate anymore without giving it away so I guess we'll have to wait till Wednesday.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *I tried watching the live feeds some over the weekend, but it kept timing out on my on my cable modem connection. I'd be able to watch for 5 or 10 minutes, then everything would freeze and real player would say "communicating 50%" or some other percentage, and then it would come back after another 10 mintutes or so...got annoying enough that I gave up. *


I haven't had any trouble with the feed at all. As a matter of fact it's some of the best streaming video I have ever seen. Must be very close to 30 FPS. I looks at least 25 FPS. With my cable modem I'm getting a 200K connection.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

More spoilers but nothing earth shaking:



Spoiler



Today Josh got mad during a bathing suit competition and threw the basketball over the fence. Big Brother is still deciding whether or not they will get it back. Josh got the lowest score in the competition. Also, the winners of the luxury competition had a Hawaiian Luau in the back yard while the others stayed in the house.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Last night they kept reading their Big Brother Contracts (and it kept cutting away to the front of the house) It seems as though they are not happy about the Veto rule.

I say it makes for an interesting game.

I want Josh out so bad. 

Too bad CBS won't show the Bikini contest unedited.  (For those who missed it one of the lady guests was out there wearing nothing but a smile.)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I just installed realplayer here at work, and of course it works just fine. And of course, if I were to leave up streaming video at 248k all day long I'd be in big trouble with our network people...oh well...thinking my problems at home may be due to me wireless network, as opposed to my cable modem connection. Going to try a hard wired network connection tonight to see if anything changes.

Is there a way to show all 4 video feeds at once, and just pick which audio you want? That'd be the ideal way to watch this.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Scott, Who was naked during the contest?

Mark,

I tried to put up all for feeds but couldn't get it work. Please let me know if you do. I would suspect that they wouldn't allow it because it would take quite a toll on their bandwidth.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Does anyone have a good Big Brother site? I haven't been watching the feeds on the net over the past 2 days.

I watched the CBS show tonight and they had a local news break that said "Connecticut Big Brother 3 House Guest in legal trouble, will it cost him his space on the show? Find out tonight at 11"

Anyone know what this is about?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

Here's a list of some links:

http://www.sirlinksalot.net/bigbrotherthree.html


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok last nights news report was stupid.

It seems as though Eric the is Firefighter is in trouble, He has had charges brought upon him by the Fire Department for insobordination and failing to leave an emergency contact number incase the fire department needs him.

I guess his leave from the Department was never ok'ed even though he found people to take over his shifts, they want him to leave the house now or they want to fire him. Of course they have no way of getting ahold of him.

Of course with this being said, the firehouse has a big sign in front of it saying something like "Help up support our firehouse member Eric by Watching Big Brother 3!"

Politics are dumb sometimes.... umm ok most of the time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

http://jam.canoe.ca/JamBigBrother3/jul19_bigbro-can.html


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you are planning on watching the show tonight, do not read the spolier below.



Spoiler



Marcellas nominated Josh & Tonya for Eviction! (Yahoo I HATE Josh!)



Should be an interesting week in the house.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I can't believe how much most of them despise Gerry! Watching the feeds last night, Lisa wouldn't even be in the same room with him without someone else being there! Yikes! And it's gotta be really uncomfortable for Gerry being there - he has to have a clue about this all...

Marcellas was in the diary room for almost 2 and a half hours last night! Another breakdown?

Veto challenge will be today, so if they show it on the feeds, I'll post a spoilerized report on it later today.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Another spoiler:


Spoiler



The food challenge was half the house against the other half...so half of them are eating nothing but PB&J for the week!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Veto challenge is going on right now...the feeds aren't showing it. CBS obviously reserves it for airing on their broadcasts. Lovely view of the front of the house.

An hour later now, the winner of the veto challenge is:


Spoiler



Danielle



This person is talking very seriously right now with Marcellas about vetoing


Spoiler



Josh's


 nomination. This person really, really, really wants


Spoiler



Gerry


 nominated, but Marcellas won't do it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Marcellas' nominations - Josh and Tonya.

Marcellas is sitting outside talking to Gerry right now, and just told him that he will not substitute Gerry in if Josh's nomination is vetoed. He was wavering back and forth yesterday, so it sounds like he may have come to his senses. Or Marcellas joins the liars club...we'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Gerry saved Marcellas's butt. 

Marcellas owes Gerry one, even though I think that Gerry was over the top for playing the race and sexuality card as his reason for keeping Marcellas.

I HATE JOSH!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks for the updates. I really appreciate it as I don't always have time to watch the shows. I hate Josh too. 

How do you type in the black coverup thing on the posts?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike - that's the spoiler feeature. You enclose the text in between <spoiler> </spoiler>. Replace the <> with square brackets.

Yesterday the houseguests competed for the right to pick what piece of exercise equipment that would get. This was the first America's Coice question, and the call in votes resulted in the contestants competing in


Spoiler



_____Human Bowling______


.

The winner of the competition was


Spoiler



_____Danielle (again - that's 2 in a row that she's one now____



And the equipment chosen was:


Spoiler



some kind of elliptical cross training thing - kind of a combination of a treadmill and stairmaster. Most of them were happy with Danielle's choice.



Other hightlights from yesterday - Amy had a complete meltdown and it took Marcellas about 2 hours to talk her out of hitting the panic button and leaving. She's really PO'd at Chiara. The entire house is really PO'd that Josh gets to eat this week, even though he cheated during the food competition last week. Lisa broke her toe, and Chiara banged herself up pretty good during the competition today. Chiara has really fallen for Roddy, who is playing her for all it's worth. Josh and Gerry are the scum of the house, and all of the others want them gone, but not necessarily in that order. And they are all bored to death...

Today will be the veto ceremony. I won't be able to watch until later tonight, but it should be pretty clear if the veto is used.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well the Veto Meeting has taken place and



Spoiler



No one was vetoed! So the nominations stand! Yippie! (Bye Bye Josh! - I hope!)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Spoiler



Great! I'm really glad that Danielle came to her senses and didn't change Marcellas' nominations. Bye-Bye Josh!



I really wish I could get away with watching at work! Aaarrrgggh!


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Just read that Tonya is 'leaking'. Apparently she had the boob job right before she went into the house and her incision is leaking. BB is getting a doc to check 'em out and see if she needs medical attention. 

Wonder if Josh had anything to do with that :shrug:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Apparently her leaking is fine...she's still there, and that was all shw was talking about practically on Saturday. Except for the veto ceremony, today is really boring in the house (and watching)...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

So, Tonya got the boot last night, in a mildly surprising shift of opinions - Lisa, Chiara and Gerry voted Josh out and Eric, Roddy, Amy, Danielle, and Jason voted Tonya out.

Roddy then one the HOH challenge by being closest to guessing the total combined weight of everyone in the house before the food challenge last week.

Roddy makes his nominations today (with the early indications that he will nominate


Spoiler



Amy and Marcellas


), and the food challenge happens today, although some of the houseguests think that it will be a luxury challenge rather than a food challenge - something like hot water rationing or hot tub use or something like that.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw this last night, I was so po'ed that it wasn't Josh who was given to boot.

Im gonna miss Tonya's rack. 

I think Gerry is living on borrowed time. Did they ever show on TV Gerry getting cause evesdropping on the HOH room?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A couple of highlights from the feeds last night after the show:

Josh was going to propose to Merritt (his gf of more than a year) last night if he got booted out. Now he's got 2 more weeks to put something together, and find some way to get a ring.

Tonya was high on cocaine when she got pregnant with 3 or her 5 kids, and if she hadn't been high, they wouldn't have happened. Also lots of talk about how she was a really bad mother and really didn't want her kids. That, and Tonya's blowup at Amy was what pushed Danielle to vote Tonya out.

The more I watched this week, the more I started to like Josh and dislike Tonya. I think they made the right choice.

Here's a link to a decent writeup of the live feeds yesterday (July 25): http://www.mediafiends.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=44


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately the link above dont work for me (I get a no permission error)

I have not had as much interest in the Online viewing this year. Even though I try not to miss the show on TV.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Re: the link - that's really odd...I got it from the BB3 links page posted earlier in this thread, and it comes right up for me. Anyone else have a problem with the link?

This is the first year I've watched the live feeds. My htpc is wired via a VGA to component transcoder into my television, so I get a really good picture from the real video feeds watching it at about 864x480p as opposed to downconverted 480i. A lot of times it almost looks better than the cbs shows off of dish!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks again for the updates and the explanation. I'm surprised Roddy isn't leaning toward Gerry. I thought he'd be 1st on the list. I'm shocked Tonya was booted out. Seems like Josh has a nice girlfriend. Good to see Will the same Will from last year. Wish I could watch on the internet, but not with a phone line connection.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nominations happened last night. Roddy nominated


Spoiler



Marcellas and Amy just like he said he was going to do. They were both really upset - to the point that they were in the diary room together for more than an hour after the nominations were announced! After they came out, it was pretty clear that Amy has given up already and is sure that she will be the one to go.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Veto challenge was yesterday:



Spoiler



It was a game called Pool Sharks that sounded like it was played in the pool. There was a brief shot of a mallet, large ball, and either 6 or 9 smaller balls in a pool rack. Eric won the challenge, so there's no way that he'll use it to replace Amy or Marcellas.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I still hate Josh.  (There I feel better now)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

America's Choice qestion results just announced to the houseguests. Which houseguest would you like to have a date with the houseguest of their choice? Or something like that...Anyways,


Spoiler



Apparently Marcellas won, and he of course chose Amy to be his date. They are both really happy at the moment, so it looks like that was the way the people voted.



And poor Lisa! First, she breaks her toe last week (in the human bowling game I think) and then last night she got bitten by a spider on her lower backside region. The doc that she saw today thinks it may have been a black widow spider (according to her and Eric's conversation about it). She's not feeling very well, but thus far she's still in the house. How much would it suck to be in a decent game position and have it end because of a damn spider?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No Big Brother tonight here in Connecticut. Instead we were shown a Yankees game.

Anything good happen?


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Big Brother is next on tomorrow night at 9ET on Wednesday's. Thursday's and Saturday's at 8ET and Wednesday's at 9 ET.  Yankee games always go looooooong! May have to put on WBBM here for Letterman in a bit. 

If anyone wants to contribute more from the BB net feeds then they can post if they want.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't been able to watch the feeds at all the last couple of days...been too busy at work. Feed summaries can be found by going to that BB links page that was earlier in this thread.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Amy was voted out unaminously. Gerry won the HOH competition by being closest to guess the height in inches of the voted out houseguests. Yesterday, he made his nominations:



Spoiler



Gerry nominated Eric and Lisa for eviction in an effort to break up the couples alliance (Roddy, Kiki, Eric, Lisa). Tempers are really frayed in the house at the moment, although I suspect it really doesn't matter who Gerry had put up - they'd all still be pissed at him.



Veto competition is today. It'll be really interesting who gets it, because I suspect if Gerry doesn't win the veto, it'll get used this week!


----------

